# Lost camera on Ruby Horsethief!



## BLM Ruby Horsethief (Dec 21, 2011)

I have it at the BLM office in Grand Junction. Please give me a call and we will figure out how to get it back to you! 970-244-3000

-Alex


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Now this is a good example of our tax dollars at work!!


----------



## didee99 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yay! Thanks, Alex! A call to your office was going to be my next step even without the prompting!


----------

